# Stock up on Bulk Salt - Worst winter yet coming



## Rebeccamelts (Sep 26, 2014)

Get Ready for Winter and increase your supply of bulk salt by the ton or by the bag at Pre-Season Prices. We are expecting the worst winter yet and you need to be prepared. Buy early prices go up after Oct. 15th!!

We sell it all Rock salt, Calcium Chloride Pellets and flakes, Mr. Magic (blend), Earth Guard, Blizzard Wizard. We have the best prices available!!!! Buy early and save!!! New customers welcome now before the season starts!!! Contact me today!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Delivery and pickup options out of Bristol, PA, New Castle, DE, and Whitemarch, MD. Don't get caught without 
enough supple this winter!!! Diversify your supplier and contact us today!!!

We can deliver per pallet or tractor trailor load! Do not wait prices go up Oct. 15th!!!! 
[email protected]


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Guess theres nothing like fear to get your bottom line up,huh?


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

So being a sponsor you get to post ads on the forum?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

yes, they are a sponsor of the site and are able to post that they have salt available...if you are in need of salt or would like to discuss their prices, etc. then you can contact Rebecca at the email address she listed


----------



## John from OH (Mar 16, 2000)

Can you provide a link to your "Worst winter yet" forecast? When I checked the Climate Prediction Center website, most of the northern areas of the country are forecast to have above average temperatures all winter long.

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=1


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

i can vouch for Rebecca at CEL in hook . been dealing with them for years . question here is , why do people continue to get harassed here from folks in Canada or 7 states away with no intentions of buying a morsel ?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

john from oh;1842237 said:


> can you provide a link to your "worst winter yet" forecast? When i checked the climate prediction center website, most of the northern areas of the country are forecast to have above average temperatures all winter long.
> 
> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=1


x2..............


----------



## Marshalljt (Feb 20, 2013)

Look for bulk rock salt in Michigan if anyone has any lead's.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

CEL salt quality was sub par a few years back.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Citytow;1842266 said:


> i can vouch for Rebecca at CEL in hook . been dealing with them for years . question here is , why do people continue to get harassed here from folks in Canada or 7 states away with no intentions of buying a morsel ?


"Harassed"... that's funny


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm not "harassing" anyone, just curious what forecast model they are using to predict the "worst winter yet". 

That's a bold claim.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

SnowGuy73;1842553 said:


> I'm not "harassing" anyone, just curious what forecast model they are using to predict the "worst winter yet".
> 
> That's a bold claim.


Maybe she meant worst winter yet for finding salt?


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

kimber750;1842640 said:


> Maybe she meant worst winter yet for finding salt?


Unfortunately this is true.


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

That's funny! I have everyone asking me my opinion on the forecast of the worst winter coming. My theory is and most people disagree but here it is. Ive been doing this for 20 years and I have heard about the wooley worm, hornets nest being high, good acorn crop in our woods for animals to survive, squirrel hides being tough, and so on. They cant get a rain forecast right for the next day so how can they predict worst winter ever coming. Basically we will get what the good lord gives us and deal with it. My opinion!


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

mike33;1842986 said:


> That's funny! I have everyone asking me my opinion on the forecast of the worst winter coming. My theory is and most people disagree but here it is. Ive been doing this for 20 years and I have heard about the wooley worm, hornets nest being high, good acorn crop in our woods for animals to survive, squirrel hides being tough, and so on. They cant get a rain forecast right for the next day so how can they predict worst winter ever coming. Basically we will get what the good lord gives us and deal with it. My opinion!


X2 ^^ agreed


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

SnowGuy73;1842553 said:


> I'm not "harassing" anyone, just curious what forecast model they are using to predict the "worst winter yet".
> 
> That's a bold claim.


 My salt guy is claiming same thing when I put my order in today



mike33;1842986 said:


> That's funny! I have everyone asking me my opinion on the forecast of the worst winter coming. My theory is and most people disagree but here it is. Ive been doing this for 20 years and I have heard about the wooley worm, hornets nest being high, good acorn crop in our woods for animals to survive, squirrel hides being tough, and so on. They cant get a rain forecast right for the next day so how can they predict worst winter ever coming. Basically we will get what the good lord gives us and deal with it. My opinion!


X2 on the forecast We had 80% rain today and no rain Sun was out I cut grass all day 
One my 12+ storms we had everybody's forecast was 2-4'' where the 12'' + came from nobody knows


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

mike33;1842986 said:


> That's funny! I have everyone asking me my opinion on the forecast of the worst winter coming. My theory is and most people disagree but here it is. Ive been doing this for 20 years and I have heard about the wooley worm, hornets nest being high, good acorn crop in our woods for animals to survive, squirrel hides being tough, and so on. They cant get a rain forecast right for the next day so how can they predict worst winter ever coming. Basically we will get what the good lord gives us and deal with it. My opinion!


Agreed!....


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

kimber750;1842640 said:


> Maybe she meant worst winter yet for finding salt?


You're either on something or on to something there!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

SnowGuy73;1843065 said:


> You're either on something or on to something there!


May be combination of both.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

kimber750;1843220 said:


> May be combination of both.


Been there before!


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

kimber750;1842640 said:


> Maybe she meant worst winter yet for finding salt?


:laughing: good one , hoping not . this is only the beginning of the hoarding.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Citytow;1843765 said:


> :laughing: good one , hoping not . this is only the beginning of the hoarding.


again we just order to 220 last month we received only 110. I was told only municipality Z can replenish their sheds. Let the hoarding begin. Will have to create another company name to go down there if they're taking new companies.


----------



## Rebeccamelts (Sep 26, 2014)

*We have plenty of Salt - Bulk salt - Buy now*

HI,

I know everyone is having problems getting enough salt to get ready for the winter of 2014-2015, Let us help you!!! Place your first order in October and we will make sure you get what you need all winter long!! Our customers never run out of salt. Whatever you need we have it!!! We have plenty! Email me [email protected]

610-256-0742
Chemical Equipment Labs


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

^ that's not true. You couldn't get it last winter either.


----------



## Rebeccamelts (Sep 26, 2014)

lilweeds;1848391 said:


> ^ that's not true. You couldn't get it last winter either.


If you are an existing customer we will supply you with salt all winter. Last winter all of our clients got taken care of. New clients that needed salt in January and February were not always able to be accommodated but if you become a client now we will take care of you.


----------



## Jack_Frost (Oct 11, 2014)

we use mag and sand 10 per cent salt , I am thinking of going bulk salt I have a stainless sander all ready , I dont know the best way to store it ??? and does allot get wasted ? thanks for the help


----------



## Rebeccamelts (Sep 26, 2014)

The best way to store bulk salt in inside and try but that is hard so outside tarped but it must be covered at all times.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Antlerart06;1843040 said:


> My salt guy is claiming same thing when I put my order in today
> 
> X2 on the forecast We had 80% rain today and no rain Sun was out I cut grass all day
> One my 12+ storms we had everybody's forecast was 2-4'' where the 12'' + came from nobody knows


We had a good year last season, I used the same language to sell seasonals this year....what're the chances of 2 seasons in a row like that...?payup


----------



## Jack_Frost (Oct 11, 2014)

I was thinking of a concrete bunker walls with ash fault floor and tarp and assume hard can just brake up with bucket ? what should a guy pay for it delivered in Mt ? and what rate do I put it down say on a 20,000 sqft lot ? thanks for the help


----------

